# Que condensador o capacitor utilizar para un tweeter de 12w



## djdansof (Ago 22, 2013)

buen dia, 


mi problema es el siguiente tengo un parlante sony de 6ohms, los tweeters son de referencia sony 12W (dejo aca el enlace http://diagramas.diagramasde.com/audio/SS-LV60 LX5 LX6 sm.pdf ) los condensadores-capacitores que tenia se los cambie ya que se habian estropeado, los que puse fueron de estas caracteristicas: 

condensador-capacitor 2 microfaradios bipolar 
200 wv 

me sirvieron perfectamente, pero resulta que duran como 5 o 6 dias y vuelve y se dañan, no se que condensador o capacitor colocar si me pudieran ayudar con esta inquietud ya que no tengo muchos conocimientos en el tema, gracias. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2013)

Coloca capacitores de poliester de 2.2µF 250V


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 22, 2013)

Yo de plenissimo acuerdo con Don Fogonaso los capacitores de Poliester Metalizado son los tipos mas indicados para ese uso y incluso puenden sener hecho con dos capacitores de 1uF X 250V en paralelo o qual pueden sener sacados de viejas fuentes comutadas desquaçadas de ordenadores personales (PC).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------

